# Sig p229



## YoungGun (May 13, 2010)

lookin to buy a top of the line handgun for a primary carry. Texas is conceal only. When they say conceal it has to be complety invisible to other people.

i really like the way the p229 feels and i like the weight just lookin for opinions on the gun cause i have not had a chance to fire it. 

pro cons etc.

they alot of versions put the one im lookin at is the Sig p229 equinox

Thanks


----------



## AuBadge (May 16, 2010)

I'm a woman, and I carry a P229 (no rail). I love the feel of the gun, and the recoil hasn't been an issue. I carry it in a leather fanny pack.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

What do you mean by "top of the line"?

Weight is a consideration when you carry. Sigs are heavy. Glocks/XDs/M&Ps are light. Pocket pistols are even lighter. Lighter is easier to carry while heavier is easier to shoot. The pro-heavier side will say if you're not comfortable shooting it, you won't be proficient with it, so you shouldn't carry it. The pro-lighter side will say a carry gun doesn't have to be a range gun. If you have to shoot it, you'll be in a high adrenaline situation. Shooting comfort is not important. Which side you take will affect your decision.


----------

